# 27447 and 20680



## Sara82 (Jul 15, 2011)

One of my drs did a total knee(27447) and a removal of hardware specificaly from a seperate incision(20680). I billed both codes adding a 59 modifier on 20680. the insurance is denying 20680 disregarding the 59 modifier and the fact that it was removed from a seperate incision. I wanted to make sure that this was still allowed to be billed together, as it was a seperate incision. If so, can anyone guide me to any documentation that states this


----------



## skorkfranks (Jul 19, 2011)

As far as I know, 20680 cannot be reported separately if it is performed as a necessary integral part of another procedure (Medicare NCCI Policy Manual for Medicare Services, Chapter 4 (Surgery: Musculoskeletal System CPT Codes 20000-29999), item #8 under section F. - Fractures and/or Dislocations). If you find out otherwise, please let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## Treetoad (Jul 23, 2011)

If he needed to remove the fixation before he could perform the knee replacement, it would be included.


----------

